# 12x12x18 Build



## dendrobro (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, here's my small exo build to grow out a few luecs i got from josh and dart frog connection. Let me know if anything needs tweaking. Plenty of leaf litter and seeded with springs. Btw it's impossible to drown, pics may be deceiving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

When you say a few Leucs how many do you mean? That tank is rather small even for just 2.


----------



## dendrobro (Aug 9, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> When you say a few Leucs how many do you mean? That tank is rather small even for just 2.



its for 3 froglets for a couple months until they pack a bit of size on them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

dendrobro said:


> its for 3 froglets for a couple months until they pack a bit of size on them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still really small. Smaller footprint than a 10 gallon. I really hope you put them in something bigger soon

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using tapatalk


----------

